# Geslacht - slachten



## jonquiliser

Goeiendag allemaal 

'K heb en vraagje over iets dat ik me al lang afvraag: wat is het varbend tussen het woord "geslacht" (biologie, taalkunde enz) en "slachten" (slaughter)? Ik neem aan dat zij van hetzelfde woordstam zijn - heb iemand een verklaring voor hoe dat komt (zou het zo zijn, natuurlijk)? "Geslacht" lijkt me een heel merkwaardig woord 

Of is er helemaal geen verband?


----------



## Lopes

jonquiliser said:


> Goeiendag allemaal
> 
> 'K heb een vraagje over iets dat ik me al lang afvraag: wat is het verband tussen het woord "geslacht" (biologie, taalkunde enz) en "slachten" (slaughter)? Ik neem aan dat zij van dezelfde woordstam zijn - heeft iemand er een verklaring voor hoe dat komt (als het zo is, natuurlijk)? "Geslacht" lijkt me een heel merkwaardig woord
> 
> Of is er helemaal geen verband?


 
Voorzover ik weet is er geen verband, maar ik heb er niet bijzonder veel verstand van moet ik zeggen.


----------



## Joannes

God dag, jonquiliser, 

Een heel goede vraag. En ik heb geen idee.  Maar ik heb het opgezocht. 

Het WNT maakt niet helemaal duidelijk of *geslacht* verwant is aan *slachten*. *Geslacht* blijkt afgeleid van de stam van *slaan*; van *slachten* wordt geen oorsprong vermeld, alleen (veel) oudere vormen, maar toch lijkt het niet ondenkbaar dat het woord ook van *slaan* zou zijn afgeleid (inderdaad, misschien ligt dat zelfs eerder voor de hand dan voor *geslacht *). Doch voor *slaughter* verwijst Etymonline.com naar Oudnoors **slahtr* en Protogermaans **slukhtis*. Ik denk dat we niet moeten twijfelen aan de verwantschap tussen *slachten* en *to slaughter*, dus lijkt het erop dat *geslacht* en *slachten* niet verwant zijn.

Hoe *geslacht* van *slaan* tot zijn nieuwe betekenis is gekomen blijkt een klein raadsel:
"De hoogere oorsprong van het woord, met name zijne verwantschap tot _slag_ en _slaan_, is met zekerheid niet te bepalen; het is alleen duidelijk, dat _geslacht_ oorspronkelijk eene collectieve beteekenis had, en wel allereerst eene concrete. Door geleidelijken overgang heeft het grondbegrip verschillende wijzigingen ondergaan, ten gevolge waarvan het woord in onze taal sommige andere woorden geheel of gedeeltelijk heeft verdrongen." (WNT)

Hier wordt onder andere ook gewezen op de constructie *slaan op* die in de buurt komt qua betekenis en ontwikkeling.

Het woord *slacht* kon vroeger ook 'soort' (nr. 7) betekenen, en doet dat nu nog in sommige dialecten. Ik ken het gebruik maar heb het nog nooit met eind-/t/ gehoord, eerlijk gezegd. *Slacht* werd (of wordt? -- nog nooit opgemerkt in ieder geval) in West-Vlaanderen blijkbaar ook gebruikt als een bijwoord met de betekenis 'zoals, gelijk'.


----------



## jonquiliser

Ah, tack Joannes!!  En, dank je bijzonder voor je moeite om dit op te zoeken! Heb ik het dan juist verstaan, dat het dialectale "slach[t]" ook afgeleid is van *slaan *(het lijkt overigens op de Zweedse 'slag' die juist 'soort' betekent)? Dat zou dan de mysterieuse gelijkheid tussen de twee woorden kunnen toelichten. Heel spannend, dit! 

Lopes, dank je ook voor de correcties!


----------



## HKK

Ik denk dat het woord "slag" als "soort" ook in het Algemeen Nederlands bestaat. Van Dale denkt dat trouwens ook


----------



## Joannes

jonquiliser said:


> Heb ik het dan juist verstaan, dat het dialectale "slach[t]" ook afgeleid is van *slaan *(het lijkt overigens op de Zweedse 'slag' die juist 'soort' betekent)? Dat zou dan de mysterieuse gelijkheid tussen de twee woorden kunnen toelichten. Heel spannend, dit!


Jep, zo is het. Maar zoals HKK zegt, is het geen algemeen Nederlands.

Edit: Als je een frase als "van dat slag" googlet krijg je aanzienlijk veel resultaten. Zoals ik zei, heb ik *slacht* in de betekenis van 'soort' alleen maar als /slax/ gehoord. Als iemand me had gevraagd het te schrijven, had ik *slag* geschreven en niet *slach*.


----------



## HKK

Joannes, je hebt mij verkeerd gelezen  Ik zeg juist dat het wél AN is en in het woordenboek staat als "slag".


----------



## Joannes

HKK said:


> Joannes, je hebt mij verkeerd gelezen  Ik zeg juist dat het wél AN is en in het woordenboek staat als "slag".


 
Amai, inderdaad, excuus! Het wordt erg als je negaties ziet waar die er niet zijn. 

*Slag* zal de juiste, moderne spelling zijn dan. En ik neem aan dat *slacht* uitgesproken mét /t/ niet veel terug te vinden zal zijn.

(Het enige voorbeeld dat ik met Google vond voor "van dat slach" was in een tekst op de DBNL uit 1833.)


----------

